# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Si mund ti mesojme te mposhtim fobite tona?!

## AuGuSt_

*Si te mesojme ti menaxhojme Fobite tona !!*
Persa i perket kohes fobive qe kemi jane te shumta shkaqet nga te cilat ne jemi te predispozuuar te kemi fobi . Disa nga keto raste po i permend me poshte si dhe menyren per te menaxuar ato dhe per te larguar fobite tona.
1 : Ka te beje me femijerine tone  , kjo ka te beje me disa frikera te imponuara nga vete prinderit tani si psh. kur thone Erdhi gogoli apo gjera te kesaj natyre ne nje fare menyre vete prinderit tane na ekspozojne ndaj nje fobie 
2: Jane traumat qe kalojme ne jete , e kam fjalen ketu per nje eksperience te hidhur ne jeten tone te perjetuar apo te suportuara tek vetja duke degjuar nje person te flase per fobite e tij kjo ndodh nese do mar nje shembull udhetimin me avion duke patur parasysh qe duke degjuar aksidente ajrore ne nje fare menyre ne mendojme se cfare mund te na ndodhte ne nese do udhetonim me avion 
* Menyrat per te menxuar keto frikera apo per ti "sheruar"*
Disa persona gjejne nje menyre shume te thjeshte per te shmangur fobite e tyre duku mos u ekspozuar ndaj tyre kjo eshte gjeja me e thjeshte qe mund te bejme por dhe kjo nuk eshte nje zgjidhje sepse ne nje moment apo ne nje tjeter ne do te perballemi me to ! Atehere lind pyetja :*Si mun d ti menaxhojme apo "sherojme" keto fobi ?!*
Ateher nese do e benim vete nje gje te tille do benim kete , ne nje cope leter do shkruanim fobite tona dhe do i vleresonim me nje note nga 1 deri ne 10 .
Ateher ne do mereshim me ate fobi qe tek ne ka me shume efekte anesore (marje mendsh te vjella puls te larte etj) dhe nese do donim qe te menaxhojme kete mund te bejme nen mbikqyrjen e nje eksperti ap dhe vete nese vete fobia nuk ka shume pasaoja per vete personin .Po flasim per fobine ndaj udhetimeve me avion gjeja e pare qe duhet te bejme ehste te mendojme se mbas dy javesh do te kemi nje udhetim me avion dhe te mendojm eparaprakisht se cfare do benim . a) Vajtja ne aeroport b) ngarlmi i bagazheve c) hypja ne avion d :buzeqeshje:  nisja apo ngritja me avion . Nese bejme kete gje do te vini re (po flas per nje fobi avionin ketu nuk mund te bejme nje gje te tilla pa patur nje fobi te tille kjo behet me njerezit qe kane fobi udhetimin me avion) qe ne nje fare menyre do ndjeni ato siptoma qe ndieni kur ju keni udhetuar me avion dhe nese nuk kemi udhetuar asnjhere do perjetoni situata te ngjashme me ato qe do perjetoni ne nje udhetim me avion.Kjo gje duhet bere 3 here ne jave dhe kjo per nje periudhe 2 javore dhe do te shikoni qe do jeni ne gjendje te menzhoni frikerat tuaja dhe ti kontrolloni ato.

*Nese ndokush ka fobi te tjera mund te pyesi dhe mund ti pergjigjem per menyrat e trajtimit te tyre*

Me respekt AuGuSt_

----------


## Mina

Une kam ujin fobi. P.sh. ne det nuk ndihem e sigurt, keshtu nuk i preferoj thellesite.

----------


## StormAngel

> Une kam ujin fobi. P.sh. ne det nuk ndihem e sigurt, keshtu nuk i preferoj thellesite.


E njejta ndodh edhe me mua.
Kam pas frike si femije ujin dmth thellesine dhe kam patur nje rast pak sa edhe qesharak ne liqen kur per pak edhe do mbytesha nga paniku.
Huh!

----------


## Ana78

Une kam fluturimin me aeroplan fobi..
Me fillon ankthi 2 jave perpara..
Me e mira do ishte nje vendosje spontane, per nje rruge me aeroplan,por ja qe seshte e mundur,pasi nuk ma ben njeri dhurate, jam vete une ajo qe e planifikoj nje gje te tille..

----------


## ShadowOftheBest

Fobite jane frike ndaj dickaje , frike qe e ka bazen tek dicka 

ka sisteme "automatike" te sherimit te fobive 

" 10 sekonda ne ashensor , diten tjeter 20 , mabs nje muaji je i zoti te rrish ne te 30 min , etj "

Ka dhe sisteme analitike 

" cfare e shkakton fobine , mbase ngaqe kur ishe i vogel ngece njehere ne dollap ,dhe gati u asfiksove . Atehere ne do te mundohemi te mundim kete kujtim te keq, mbas kesaj ti do te jesh ne gjendje te mundesh fobine tende"

----------


## beni67

Per mua menyra me e mire per tu sheruar nga fobite eshte perballimi i drejteperdrejte i tyrre.Ne qoftese do ti shmangemi atyre ato do  te rriten e te kthehen ne nje makth i vertete qe do na mundojne gjithe jeten. Me pak  fjale nqs ke frike ujiin shko e lahu ne det, nqs ke frike aeeroplanin  beji udhetimet me aeroplan, nqs ke frike ashensorin mos perdor shkallet.

----------


## shkodrane82

Lartesite i kam tmerr, sado qe marr kurajo ti mposht nuk mundem.
E kam detyruar veten shpesh here te shkoj ne lartesi si psh 
teleferik, ashencore te bere me xhama etj etj dhe frika me shtohet
edhe me shume.
Plus jam edhe claustrophobic vendet e mbyllura ma marrin frymen,
per 20 min qe kam bere nje MRI( si tip scaneri per ato qe se dine
se cfare eshte) kam kene tu me lane zemra, dhe heren e dyte
eshte dashte me dhane qetesues se mbarova une...
Une si person nuk mund ti largoj fobite ne asnje menyre vetem
se ja shtoj vetes duke i permende dhe duke i provu.

----------


## D&G Feminine

Teme interesante! Une per vete kam frike qente dhe eshte e lidhur tamam me femijerine, nona ime (gjyshja) me thonte bej kete ose ate se do te haje qeni dhe kjo eshte ngulitur si duket se edhe tani vazhdoj ti kemi frike, sidomos ata qe nuk njoh. 
Kurse nga avioni kam frike vetem kur jemi siper oqeanit, sidomos ne mes te distances Europe Amerike. Udhetimet brenda per brenda ne Europe psh nuk i kam problem. Po edhe oqeanit ia kam gjet zgjidhjen, nuk shof fare nga ekrani qe tregon distancen, pi nja 2 shishe vere (te vogla, ok :P) edhe jam Ok pastaj.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

D&G .. ti qenke  me keq se mua mi goc  :ngerdheshje: 

qente .. qente ... frike e madhe ... llahtari  :ngerdheshje: 

qeni i komshiut .. sa here me sheh .. vetem leh leh leh .. dhe kete gje e ben vetem me mua .. eshte per tu cuditur ! 
e kam pas frike qe kur ishte i vogel fare ... dhe imagijino tani qe eshte sa nje gomar ..

dikush me ka thene per te heq friken nga qente ... duhet te tregohesh sa me i qete , indiferent/e  para tyre .. se ato jane shume te ndjeshem ndaj " tingujve te padukshem qe leshojne njerezit .. si psh ne kete rast .. tinguj frike .. dhe ato e ndjejne veten superiour ndaj nesh .. so D&G kur te shohesh qente rruges .. ose kudo behu si garipe .. fishkelle lol

----------


## green

_Me frikeson thellesia e detit. Bote e heshtur aty, pa tinguj, ku dhe po kerkove ndihme s'te degjon askush...Sa per ilustrim:P: thellesia e oqeanit ku bie dalengadale pianoja tek filmi "Piano". Ja si ia argumentoj fobine vetes(ne detaje)...lalala (Pak kontradiktore sepse thellesite i kam frike por ujin e dua shume.)
Zakonisht gjerat qe kam frike nuk ia perseris vetes shume here. Marr fryme thelle  dhe mund te bej...gjithcka. 
P.S Ne vogeli kisha frike kur kaloja nga nje dhome tek tjetra (ne erresire). E kisha gjetur zgjidhjen gjithsesi: me vrap dhe duke kenduar me ze te larte._

----------


## D&G Feminine

lol, they can smell fear pinko  :ngerdheshje:  Kur eshte ndonje i madh qe i nxjerrin xhiro me ato litaret qe zgjaten une dal ne anen tjeter te rruges, lol me mire makinat sesa qente..

----------


## D&G Feminine

Jane tamam fobi e, une psh kot kam shpetuar pa u mbytur nje here, po pse e kam frike detin, hic fare  :buzeqeshje:  me dallge pa dallge une kam per borxh te bej not  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Daphne

Fobite shkaktohen nga nje problem ne tru, qe ekzaktesisht akoma nuk e kane gjetur studjuesit. Ndaj dhe nuk mund te mposhten, thjeshte mund te zbuten disi. 
Shumica e njerezve kur hapen tema te tilla mbi fobite, pasi i kam lexuar ne shume forume, kane prirjen te cilesojne si fobi shume lloje te frikes, bezdise nga objekte, kafshe, etj. Dike kam lexuar qe thoshte kam fobi nga buburrecat, nje tjeter nga mirimangat, nga termetet, etj. Fobia eshte shume me komplekse. Eshte gjendje e vazhdueshme, jorealiste, intensive, ekstreme. 
E theksoj : jorealiste.
Vertet qe fobite jane probleme serioze, ndaj edhe nuk eshte e thjeshte te mposhten. Eshte problem i trurit. Shkaqet dhe clirimi prej tyre nuk eshte gjendur ende me ndonje menyre. Duke e ditur mire natyren e fobise, atehere mund te kuptoni qe edhe mposhtja e tyre eshte e pamundur.
Me te perhapurat qe vuajne njerezit me fobi jane frika nga lartesite (Akrofobia) dhe frika nga siperfaqet e mbyllura (Klaustrofobia).
Ciao

----------


## gurl

Kam vene re dhe kam degjuar se fobite rriten me moshen. Mua me jane shtuar qe kur jam lidhur me dike, dhe besoj se ka te bej me faktin se mbase e shoh si mbrojtje kur me pare duhej te 'mbrohesha' vete. Kur kam qene e vogel kam pasur frike vetem gjarprin (dhe e kam edhe tani) dhe me ka ndodhur qe kur lexova biblen per here te pare  :ngerdheshje: . Ndersa tani kam dhe frike nga lartesite. Problemi i fobive qendron tamam ne tru.

----------


## Albo

Ne fillimet e shekullit te XX, ne kohen e depresionit te madh ne Amerike, presidenti amerikan FDR perballej me nje krize te thelle financiare, aqsa ne popull u hap edhe nje panik i madh se bankat nuk kishin para qe te mbulonin kursimet e llogarive te amerikaneve. Ky panik u be aq i madh, aqsa shume amerikane vershuan drejt bankave per te terhequr parate e tyre duke e thelluar akoma me tej krizen. Kjo ishte "fobia e dollarit", frika e humbjes se kursimeve me te cilat njerezit jetonin.

FDR i parapriu krizes duke leshuar nje dekret presidencial qe i mbyllte te gjitha bankat (te cilat ishin shteterore ne ato vite) per 4 dite ne menyre qe shteti te hetonte nese fjalet e perhapura ne lidhje me gjendjen financiare te bankave ishin te verteta. Per 4 dite amerikanet nuk terhiqnin dot leke nga banka. Pas 4 ditesh, nje te marte, bankat u rihapen vetem pasi 1 dite me pare FDR kish dale ne radio/gazeta/televizion per tu lexuar amerikaneve  rezultatin e hetimit. Rezultati ishte qe bankat ishin ne gjendje te mire financiare dhe amerikanet nuk kishin perse shqetesoheshin pasi spekullimet ishin te pabaza. Kur bankat u hapen te marten, shume pak amerikane i terhoqen parate nga bankat.

E veteta eshte qe bankat ishin me te vertete prane nje kolapsi financiar. Dekreti dhe hetimi ishin vetem nje truk i presidentit FDR per te ndalur hemoragjine financiare. Truku e beri punen e vete dhe amerikanet u kuruan nga "fobia e dollarit".

Cili eshte morali i kesaj ndodhie historike?

Fobite nuk shkaktohen nga truri por nga ndjenja e te qenit vetem te njeriut. A ka frike femija nga lekura e dhelpres nese ai eshte ne krahet e nenes se tij? A ka frike dikush nga jeta nese ai ka ne krah te tij ka nje grua apo burre me te cilin i lidh dashuria per njeri-tjetrin? A ka frike nga humbja e dollareve ai amerikan te cilit garant midis tij dhe bankes behet qeveria amerikane? A ka frike nga vdekja dikush qe njeh dhe jeton prej vitesh me dike qe ka shkelur vdekjen me kembe?

Kur Nene Tereza po ecte ne rruget e Londres per te shkuar ne Buckingham Palace per te takuar kreret e shtetit anglez, aty afer shikon nje burre te reckosur me nje fytyre te erret dhe te brengosur nga vuajtjet. Iu afrua dhe me nje buzeqeshje ne fytyre e pershendet dhe i shtrengon doren. Syte e endacaket u celen dhe ne fytyren e tij ra nuri i nje buzeqeshje.

Askush nuk kujtohej qe ti hidhte syte ketij endacaku ne rruge edhe pse perpara tij kalonin mijra njerez dite per dite e jo me ti shtrengonin doren. Nene Tereza u largua duke u lutur per mikun e saj te ri ne rruget e Londres, kurse endacaku i impresionuar nga gruaja e paket ne trup i beri pershtypje qe nje e panjohur u interesua per te bile i shtrengoi edhe doren, dhe mbi te gjitha i dhuroi nje buzeqeshje nje fytyre qe nuk kishte buzeqeshur ne  vite.

Frika me e madhe qe pushton njeriun eshte frika e te qenit vetem, te ndare nga familja, te ndare nga miq e shoke, te ndare nga njerezit e zemres. Manifestimet e atyre qe quhen "fobi" jane vetem derivate te kesaj fike te trasheguar njerezore.

Ngushellimi me i madh per njeriun nuk jane fjalet, por te kuptuarit se ai nuk eshte i vetem dhe as i braktisur.

Albo

----------

